# Canadian Forces members under 30 outperform!



## dapaterson (14 Feb 2018)

According to recent data, male CAF members under the age of 30 have more than double the rate of sexually transmitted infections (STIs) compared to the population at large.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/military-canada-sexually-transmitted-sti-1.4532578


----------



## runormal (14 Feb 2018)

Does population at large mean all Canadian Citizens or all Canadian Citizens under the age of 30?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Feb 2018)

runormal said:
			
		

> Does population at large mean all Canadian Citizens or all Canadian Citizens under the age of 30?



The first sentence in the article says:



> The rate of some sexually transmitted infections (STIs) among younger men in the Canadian military is double that of civilians in the same age range.



And of course, this is only for males.



> While the rate of STIs among military men is much higher than among their civilian counterparts, the situation for women in the same age group is inverse: civilian women have more reported instances of chlamydia than women in the forces.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Feb 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> According to recent data, male CAF members under the age of 30 have more than double the rate of sexually transmitted infections (STIs) compared to the population at large.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/military-canada-sexually-transmitted-sti-1.4532578



This could help recruiting....


----------



## runormal (14 Feb 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> The first sentence in the article says:
> 
> And of course, this is only for males.



I didn't read the article prior to posting and now I feel like an idiot. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (14 Feb 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> According to recent data, male CAF members under the age of 30 have more than double the rate of sexually transmitted infections (STIs) compared to the population at large.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/military-canada-sexually-transmitted-sti-1.4532578



It must be from all that "Confirmation of Combat Knowledge" we keep getting  8)


----------



## medicineman (14 Feb 2018)

I well remember doing what we ended up templating as  "Change of Girlfriend/Boyfriend Screenings" when I worked at RMC - the young ladies, who got routine testing in those days with annual Paps, would insist upon their young gentlemen coming in for a visit to C/S's "Scrub Boy 1 or 2" (I was SB1), since we didn't have the urine chlamydia/gonorrhea screens.  With few exceptions, I can honestly say that we had fairly low incidence of STD/I problems there at that time. 

MM


----------



## dimsum (14 Feb 2018)

Could that be attributed to everyone getting a 5-year medical, and some trades (aircrew, etc) getting it annually?  Or that we have MIR that's relatively easily accessible compared to the general public?


----------



## dapaterson (14 Feb 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Could that be attributed to everyone getting a 5-year medical, and some trades (aircrew, etc) getting it annually?  Or that we have MIR that's relatively easily accessible compared to the general public?



So you're saying that annual medicals for aircrew are because they have an elevated rate of STIs?  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Feb 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So you're saying that annual medicals for aircrew are because they have an elevated rate of STIs?  ;D



Sounds legit


----------



## medicineman (14 Feb 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Sounds legit



What he said ^.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Feb 2018)

I all seriousness... I think the CF's higher rates are due to several issues - better access, more frequent screening, a greater tendency to risk taking, and civilian under reporting to name a few.


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Feb 2018)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I all seriousness... I think the CF's higher rates are due to several issues - better access, more frequent screening, a greater tendency to risk taking, and civilian under reporting to name a few.



Mike - "better access" to: STI carriers or health care providers?  

Who doesn't love a man (or woman) in uniform!


----------



## dapaterson (15 Feb 2018)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Who doesn't love a man (or woman) in uniform!



Apparently CAF female members under 30 - their rates are materially less than the population at large.


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Feb 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Apparently CAF female members under 30 - their rates are materially less than the population at large.



Maybe CAF female under 30 members pay better attention in WHMIS and CBRN TOPP lectures.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Feb 2018)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Maybe CAF female under 30 members pay better attention in WHMIS and CBRN TOPP lectures.



Or maybe they know more about the Men in the CAF under 30...


----------



## medicineman (15 Feb 2018)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Maybe CAF female under 30 members pay better attention in WHMIS and CBRN TOPP lectures.



Funnily enough, I call the PPE for CBRN, WHMIS, emergency medicine and surgery " the body condom"...something I used to call it going back a number of years come to think of it.  Maybe some of the youngens heard it from me and took things literally?

MM


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Feb 2018)

Do recruits receive some form of STI awareness training during basic?  Can't remember the specific film they played in Cornwallis (1970s) but do recall that there was a warning against the wrong kind of girl.  Probably not as graphic as some of the ones (mostly old US military) found on YouTube.  As to why CAF males have a higher incidence vice CAF females, maybe the women are just smarter.  It would be interesting to see the demographics (if they exist) of the issue.  Percentage of female officer/NCM ratio vs male officer/NCM ratio.  Would educational level play a role avoiding STIs?

As to increased reporting/screening in the CAF vice the general population, while the military would keep stats of serving members, the numbers in the general population would (probably?) include the military cases.  Unless things have changed, reportable infections in the CF had to be reported to provincial health authorities (when diagnosed in Canada), there is no separate public health authority for federal organizations.


----------



## sarahsmom (17 Feb 2018)

8 years ago, at least, they did receive a one hour lecture with the nurse/med tech. It was a power point with pictures, and we all got a pamphlet on STIs. I feel like this was near the end of indoc.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (17 Feb 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Do recruits receive some form of STI awareness training during basic?  Can't remember the specific film they played in Cornwallis (1970s) but do recall that there was a warning against the wrong kind of girl.  Probably not as graphic as some of the ones (mostly old US military) found on YouTube.  As to why CAF males have a higher incidence vice CAF females, maybe the women are just smarter.  It would be interesting to see the demographics (if they exist) of the issue.  Percentage of female officer/NCM ratio vs male officer/NCM ratio.  Would educational level play a role avoiding STIs?
> 
> As to increased reporting/screening in the CAF vice the general population, while the military would keep stats of serving members, the numbers in the general population would (probably?) include the military cases.  Unless things have changed, reportable infections in the CF had to be reported to provincial health authorities (when diagnosed in Canada), there is no separate public health authority for federal organizations.



The answer is...MAYbe? There’s certainly a few formal classes/period or two of health-related discussion and I specifically remember sitting in the MIR waiting for our shots with medical staff mentioning STI testing. But a) Everyone is so tired barely any information is retained, especially in the long term, except the really important stuff. (i.e mess hours, where one’s rifle is and whether weekend leave passes were approved.) And b) the females get a class specifically for them about sexual harassment/assault and what steps to follow IF, but the males are elsewhere during the class.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Feb 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Do recruits receive some form of STI awareness training during basic?  Can't remember the specific film they played in Cornwallis (1970s) but do recall that there was a warning against the wrong kind of girl.  Probably not as graphic as some of the ones (mostly old US military) found on YouTube.  As to why CAF males have a higher incidence vice CAF females, maybe the women are just smarter.  It would be interesting to see the demographics (if they exist) of the issue.  Percentage of female officer/NCM ratio vs male officer/NCM ratio.  Would educational level play a role avoiding STIs?
> 
> As to increased reporting/screening in the CAF vice the general population, while the military would keep stats of serving members, the numbers in the general population would (probably?) include the military cases.  Unless things have changed, reportable infections in the CF had to be reported to provincial health authorities (when diagnosed in Canada), there is no separate public health authority for federal organizations.



We should bring back these awesome oldies but goodies.... and it's all on YouTube so we can just order people to watch it on their mobile devices!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aro1HE1KB0w


----------

